# What is the purpose of a hollow mouth snaffle bit?



## HorseLover1208 (Apr 18, 2009)

This is the type of but I'm talking about:

Metalab ss Eggbutt Hollow Jointed Mouth Bithttp://www.scruggsfarm.com/Partrade-Metalab-Stainless-Steel-Eggbutt-Snaffle-Bit-255960.html

What type of horse would this bit benefit? How would you introduce a horse to this bit? What are the pro's and con's of this bit? I have been a western rider for the past 15 years of my life but have fallen in love with dressage! I bought a used dressage bridal for my dressage trained Friesian and this bit came with it. I don't plan on using it but am really curious about the how and whys of this bit. Thanks


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

As I am a western rider too, I honestly don't know. I would venture a guess though that it is just like a regular eggbutt snaffle and maybe it is hollow so that it is a lighter weight. IDK.


----------



## HorseLover1208 (Apr 18, 2009)

Well, the thing is on this one the bars are about 1 inch thick at the corners of the mouth and go down to about 1/2 inch in the middle... kind of threw me off .


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

My understanding on Hollow bits like that is they are larger in diameter, therefor more gentle for the mouth, plus lighter.

If you Horse becomes use to the hollow bit and need more control, then the next step would be the smaller diameter solid bit which is heavier and harsher due to its smaller diameter.

.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Hollow mouths have thicker mouthpieces, so they're more gentle than a regular jointed snaffle. I used to use one on Victor, but he didn't respect it at all. Those are for really well behaved, soft-mouthed horses.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I use a hollow-snaffle on my 14.5h OTSB. She works well with it. She was trained on a straight bit, I tried that, then the hollow, then a french link... went back to the hollow and have been using that for over a year now.

She's certainly not a highly trained horse, but this bit is all she needs. Sometimes she chooses not to listen to it, but that doesn't mean she needs a harsher bit -- just more training (not enough hours in the day - sigh).


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Hollow bit's are like pacifiers for larger mouthed horses - they're more comfortable and milder than a thinner bit because they distribute pressure more evenly. They're hollow so you can get the width without the weight. They're used commonly on racehorses and finished dressage horses.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

When you want a thicker mouthpiece without adding a lot of weight to the bit.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

EternalSun said:


> Hollow bit's are like pacifiers for larger mouthed horses -


I don't know about the large mouth part -- my girl is just average size.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I use hollow mouthed bits as a first bit when I start a horse. They are incredibly gentle. They're hollow for weight reasons - think of how much a bit like that would weigh if it were solid.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Northernmama - I said larger mouthed horses because many average sized horses are uncomfortable in a thicker bit. Of course, no horse is the same so what works for some wont work for others, but generally hollow bits work better with larger mouthed horses.


----------



## EnglishCobs (Apr 23, 2009)

Qtswede said:


> I use hollow mouthed bits as a first bit when I start a horse. They are incredibly gentle. They're hollow for weight reasons - think of how much a bit like that would weigh if it were solid.


We use hollow, thicker bits for mouthing the youngsters. They are meant to be kinder and more gentle. I have no idea why they are hollow but makes sense as they would be very heavy otherwise... I guess they feel nice and light in the mouth. 
I back my youngsters and start schooling in the sweet iron bits or these with the copper lozenge in.


----------

